#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  aa outdoor (simpel maar leuk)

## Ws Soundexpresse

Jawel mensen, afgelopen hemelvaart n klusje in de achterhoek gedaan.
Wat geluid+licht neerbutsen op n trailer. Budget was niet gigantisch, maar genoeg om n leuk stukje geluid neer te zetten.





Fotos zijn gemaakt voor het begon.
Heb de toppen nog iets in gekanteld en uit elkaar getrokken.
Verder stond op +/- 30m van podium nog een delaystack.

Gebruikt Geluids materiaal:
-6x EV PX 2181
-6x EV PX 2121
-6x EV X-Sub
-7x TG5
-3x CP-2200
-2x Klark DN9848E
-2x RX 212 Delay
-2x ZX5 als DJ Monitor
-1x Taperack (O1v96, MD, CD , Drlz. Mic, CP2200 enz...)
-DJ gear (3x CDJ1000/DJM800)

----------


## Whitefarmer

Ik zie dat jij ook met 'knopen' je speakerkabel markeert  :Big Grin: .

Mooi spul man :Wink: .

Hoeveel publiek was er (ongeveer)?
Wat zitten er voor rare gaten in dat 'botex' connectorpaneeltje?

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

klopt, haha...

Publiek: naar ruwe schatting ca. 2000pers.

Die gaten, tja, er zaten cijfertjes bij het plaatje die je dan achter dat gat kon duwen, als je bijv. n stageblok maakt. Hebben wij nooit gebruikt...

en nog even, voor er vragen komen, de racken met processor gebruiken we normaal achter de px setjes (of px/xub combie)(meestal 1master rack en 1 slave rack, zodat we 2 sets weg kunnen zetten), in deze opstelling hetzelfde verhaal, en het rackje met de 3 TG5 was voor de x-subs.

----------


## btvmaarten

had je niet een beetje veel laag? overkill??
wel vet hoor zoveel bassen! :Big Grin:

----------


## BJD

Waarom heb je met zoveel beschikbare subs/processing/amps niet voor een andere subopstelling gekozen

----------


## 4AC

Een ontzettende stapel EV, erg leuk om te zien.
Maar de manier van stacken en plaatsing, dat had ik zelf wat anders gedaan.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## dexter

Hoe had jij het gedaan dan?
Volgens mij had de topic starter sowieso hoogte nodig voor de toppen vandaar dat een aantal subs onder de toppen liggen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Een ontzettende stapel EV, erg leuk om te zien.
> Maar de manier van stacken en plaatsing, dat had ik zelf behoorlijk anders gedaan.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Is op zich niks mis met een L/R opstelling met middencluster.
Ben wel benieuwd wat jij anders had gedaan.

----------


## 4AC

Goh wat zijn we weer lekker wantrouwend en veeleisend...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

EDIT: en uiteraard met nog 2 phoenix subs ernaast...
De toppen uiteraard met hun trapeziumkontjes tegen elkaar aan, zodat het midden van het publiek door de middelste twee toppen voorzien wordt. Eventueel wat getilt, hangt af van de afstanden e.d.
Ik heb getracht nog enigszins gebruik te maken van dat ene pdf  bestandje over sub plaatsing, maar ik ben te lui om hem op te zoeken. Vergeef me, het was weer een zware dag.

Maar ach, ik en mijn altijd bescheiden mening  :Big Grin: 
De volgende keer zal ik proberen iets bescheidener te reageren.

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Excuseer mij voor het geïmproviseerde schemaatje met haar perfecte verhoudingen

----------


## BJD

De front opstelling van 4AC was ook mijn eerste gedachte. Subs vanuit het midden naar buiten steeds iets meer delay'en (er staat hier ergens in een topic een xls met de juiste tijden voor het gewenste resultaat) en je hebt je sub ook nog eens netjes waar je het wilt hebben. (op de achterlob na)

@4AC omni sub als delay... ik denk niet dat dat het gewenste resultaat gaat geven :-)

----------


## Outline

Ach, voor die achter-lob zijn ook simpele oplossingen... Ooit van Cardiod sub-opstelling gehoord?

----------


## sjoerd

wat zijn eigenlijk de verschillen in klank en geluidsdruk tussen de PX subs en de X-sub? ben wel benieuwd eigenlijk, zo vaak zie je ze niet samen worden ingezet

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Hey Beste mensen, de 3toppen op de bassen was geen optie, ook mijn fout, om vergeten erbij te vertellen dat halvewege het plein een tent overkapping stond. Hier stond de delaystack net in. Zou ik de opstelling maken zoals hierboven staat, zou ik enkel tegen de tent aan staan te blazen.

Verschil X-sub en PX is dat de PX een hoorngeladen kast is, en de X-sub frontloaded.
Het is idd niet de meest voorkomende manier dit, maar dit hebben we staan, en waarom PX of X-sub bij huren als we dit hebben staan?

Kwa subs ben ik nog aan het expirimenteren, wat we het meeste wegzetten is of 3x X-sub met 2 a 3 px toppen erop, of 3 px subs met de toppen. (met namen in feesttenten werkt de laatste erg lekker!)

Rede waarom ik gekozen heb voor deze opstelling is oa.:
-de hoogte van de toppen moest ik zien te halen (hadden 2 trusskooien bij om toppen in te vliegen, maar kon deze gewoon weg niet kwijt, en het zou weinig effect hebben met de tent halverwegen op het plein)
-Middekluster: kon ik makkelijk delayen uit het hoofdje, gezien ik geen tijd gehad heb om alles netjes in te tekenen met LAPS, en de ideale situatie kon berekeken, met deze opstelling vaker het juiste resultaat behaalt, dus waarom iets anders doen als er weinig tijd is om te expirimenteren.

Zoals gezecht ben ik vollop aan het kijken wat er uit onze sets te halen is, door verschillende combies te maken, en op verschillende manieren te stacken. Alle suggesties zijn dus altijd welkom!

----------


## BJD

> Ach, voor die achter-lob zijn ook simpele oplossingen... Ooit van Cardiod sub-opstelling gehoord?



Ja, maar zoals je zelf kan zien is daar geen ruimte voor in deze situatie, tenzij je de hekken nog een stuk naar voren gaat halen. Lijkt me ook geen nette oplossing. Ok, stapel van 2-3 met 1 reversed in tegenfase zou nog kunnen werken, maar blijf er bij dat een lijntje (mits er recht achter het podium sub mag terechtkomen) een goede optie is voor hier.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

sub achter podium was geen probleem hier, lag nog ca. 2 hectare gras/onkruid veld(als het niet meer was....)

----------


## Sine01

> Ach, voor die achter-lob zijn ook simpele oplossingen... Ooit van Cardiod sub-opstelling gehoord?



Het nadeel van Cardioide opstellingen is dat men doorgaans en ruimte meer nodig heeft maar hoe denkt men de Cancelation aan de achterkant te kunnen bewerkstelligen. de Natuurlijke eigenschappen van laag frequent geluid zorgt er voor dat het overal naar toe gaat in de zelfde fase. dus als je aan de achterkant opheffing hebt zal je aan de voorkant ook iets kwijt raken.
met volume kan je er voor zorgen dat dit minimaal is maar het is toch eeuwig zonde van al die energie.

wat een erg goede oplossing is maaaaaar veeul ruimte in neemt en ook best wat werk is zou een End-fire opstelling zijn. de veel al besproken net geen cardioide opstelling

----------


## koen g

Achterhoek arena,, toen feestburcht Arena en toen club 49, en nu weer dicht.. het mislukt altijd  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik ben er zelf niet geweest met hemelvaart, maar van veel mensen gehoord dat het goed hard ging. cardioide opstelling zou hier idd overbodig zijn, op een niemandsland en wat verdwaalde duitsers is er daar toch niets  :Smile:  Ziet er wel netjes uit!

----------


## hardstyle

Inderdaad, ik kom ook uit de buurt.(drie kwartier rijden naar dinxperlo) Ziet er wel vet uit, jammer dat ik het moest missen.

----------


## Brulkikker

> Het nadeel van Cardioide opstellingen is dat men doorgaans en ruimte meer nodig heeft maar hoe denkt men de Cancelation aan de achterkant te kunnen bewerkstelligen. de Natuurlijke eigenschappen van laag frequent geluid zorgt er voor dat het overal naar toe gaat in de zelfde fase. dus als je aan de achterkant opheffing hebt zal je aan de voorkant ook iets kwijt raken.
> met volume kan je er voor zorgen dat dit minimaal is maar het is toch eeuwig zonde van al die energie.
> 
> wat een erg goede oplossing is maaaaaar veeul ruimte in neemt en ook best wat werk is zou een End-fire opstelling zijn. de veel al besproken net geen cardioide opstelling



 
Voor cardioide systemen heb je niet zoveel ruimte nodig. Hij had in dit geval de onderste sub 180graden kunnen draaien ( want dat kan met xsubs ). Onderste subjes uit fase en 3 ms delay buitenste 2 stackjes ook....viola we hebben een cardioid setupje, met meer dan genoeg laag voorop. En ook nog belangrijk is dat je een mooi egaal breed sublaag plaatje hebt. Enige freq die een eerder afdwaald ligt ongeveer op 90 hz...maar omdat meerstal de kantelfreq bij xsubs toch op 90 ligt....zal je hier niet veel last van hebben.

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Iemand nog voorstellen voor volgende lay-out ?

Tentfeest januari in Beckum.

Eigen PX-set met 3 x PX2181 per kant en 2 x PX2122 met als aanvulling 2 x PX2181 om de bas een beetje aan te vullen. Het is namelijk een tent met zeilwanden i.p.v. de harde wanden die we normaal gesproken gewend zijn.
Mijn vraag is met name of hier een delay op de baskasten nog zinvol is.

Infill links en rechts gaat d.m.v. totaal 4 x RX-212/75.

Groeten,
Frank
Black Light

----------


## MusicXtra

Delay met subs zou ik niet doen, als de tent erg diep is zou ik alle subs met een meter tussenafstand op een rijtje voor het podium leggen, je krijgt dan een bundeling wat de worp ten goede komt.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

wat zijn de maten van de tent? dan is het wat makkelijker bekijken wat het beste werkt. Vanaf n metertje of 25/30 ga ik met PX vrijwel altijd n delaytje gebruiken. Meestal gewoon RX, maar laast n feesttent van 70m gehad, en daar 2 PX toppen aan een ALP liftje gehangen, en die gedelayed. tot einde tent perfect geluid! Subs waren 4x PX per kant, en 6x subs voor podium. Overal in de tent een lekker punchie laag! zat n 2500man in de tent, en was live muziek (geen dj dus...)

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Tent is 35m breed en 48m diep, maar daar gaat alweer bijna 12 meter af voordat er publiek staat. Dit door het podium en de loopruimte erachter.
Die ca. 35m diepte die overblijft lijkt me zonder delay goed te doen, het hoeft niet helemaal hard tot helemaal achterin. Er zijn altijd een hoop mensen daar die echt voor de gezelligheid komen en niet perse achterin mee hoeven te dreunen met de muziek.

Muziek is verschillend, Drive-in, Reunion band van zowel Fasten your Seatbelts & Trip to Trip en later op de avond nog een stukje 90's met 2 Brothers on the 4th floor.

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Toch even een kleine evaluatie.....
Feestje errug geslaagd !! Bovenstaande gemalde configuratie was toereikend voor deze tent en dit bezoekersaantal. Tussen de 2500 en 3000 bezoekers en die waren om 3.00 uur nog lang niet allemaal weg, dus wij gingen door tot 3.20 uur, daarna pas kunnen beginnen met afbouwen. Was wel 6.30 uur voordat ik weer in mijn nest lag, maar het was een geslaagd feestje met (over het algemeen) tevreden bezoekers.

Wat foto's op *windows live*, op *eigen site*.
FIlmpjes op *Youtube*



Zag er al met al best wel leuk uit, vonden wij tenminste.

Frank
Black Light.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

wat heb je precies neergezet dan?
wel of geen delay? Wat aan subs?

ziet er goed uit zo!

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Onze eigen set ca. 12m uit elkaar, met 3 x PX subs en 2 x PX 12" topppen.
In het midden 2 x PX subs ca. 1 meter uit elkaar die we er bij gehuurd hadden. Infill 2 x QRX 212 en geen delay.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

ik neem aan dat je die extra subs horizontaal had liggen?
had je lekker laag overal? heb binnen kort n vergelijkbaar klusje,
dus kan het zeker is proberen! echter zet ik denk ik 3 toppen px per kant neer...

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Lagen inderdaad plat op de vloer, dan konden ook de voorste 2 monitoren er mooi bovenop. Ik snap dat als je bij iets dergelijks 3 x PX toppen neemt. Dat was ook net was onze mixer zei, 2 x per kant was eigenlijk net te kort voor het totaal aan subs wat er lag.
De jongens waar we de subs van bij hadden hebben 12" PX toppen, geen 15" zoals wij hebben, dus dat leek ons geen goed idee.
Misschien de volgende keer maar ergens ander toch 2 toppen bij huren.

Frank

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

aha, duidelijk!

wij hebben hier ook enkel de 12" toppen van de PX lijn.

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

@ Ws Soundexpresse

Volgens mij hebben jullie toch ook de KT9848 als processor voor de PX set, toch ?
We willen 2 PX 15" monitors aanschaffen en hebben hiervoor ook dan 1 x nieuwe versterker en processor nodig, deze willen we dan ook gebruiken voor de ZX'en die we nu nog met P1201's aansturen.

Waar het om gaat is dat we of voor de nieuwe set-up een DC-one nemen, of voor de PX set een KT9848, deze hebben we voor een redelijke prijs aangeboden gekregen. 1 van de DX-38's kan dan naar het rack voor de monitoren / ZX'en.
Dit kost natuurlijk wel een paar centen meer en mijn vraag is of het verschil tussen de 9848 en de DX-38's die we nu gebruiken echt zo groot is in geluidskwaliteit. Blijft natuurlijk een hoop geld meer voor iets wat waaarschijnlijk alleen de geluidsmensen van de bands horen die erover gaan spelen.

Groeten,
Frank
Black Light

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

hey frank,

Ik ben begonnen met dx-38 achter de PX, ging redelijk,
toen over gegaan naar DC-1, ging eigenlijk erg goed, maar toen ook voor niet teveel de klarks uit een demo kunnen krijgen, toch gedaan, en tot nu toe geen spijt van gehad (we hebben wel de netwerk versie), met name een laptop bij de F.o.h. zetten bij grotere dingen en je set kunnen beheren is al een groot voordeel.

Het klank verschil gaan de meesten mensen niet horen, het bedienings gemak, en ff snel n midden klustertje subs maken en delayen, of even snel een delaystack gaat allemaal vele malen makkelijker.

Gebruik je de set nooit anders dan 3bassen en 2 toppen per kant, en voor niet al te moeilijke dingen, dan zou ik het persoonlijk niet doen. En een DC-one (of eigenlijk beter een DX-48) nemen.

Voordeel wat wij hebben, is dat we de racken zo gemaakt hebben, dat we ook XLC/XLD ermee kunnen aansturen, en dan onze eigen subs kunnen gebruiken, scheelt een hoop met inhuur....
ik weet ook niet hoe jullie het hebben, maar onze racken hebben cp-2200 op top, en 2 tg5 voor mid en laag, beide racken hebben een klark processor, en dan hebben we nog een slave rack, met dezelfde versterkers, maar geen processor. zo kunnen wij ook setjes met bijv. 1x bas en 2x top per kant, met 1 rack draaien (kleinere zaaltjes, voor als de rx hier op is....)

overigens iets anders: waar zitten jullie, en de PX (3x bas, 2x top) nog vrij op koninginnen dag? zo ja, dan mail maar ff, ik kom nog n set+personeel+bus tekort.....

----------


## rinus bakker

> ...



Zie ik daar een driehoekig verlopend truss-spant?
Of zit er een soort van scharnier-plaatverbinding in het midden? 
Een onderdeel van de feesttent?

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Is inderdaad een deel van de tent, zit tussen de palen links en rechts van het midden. In het midden van deze truss-achtige ligger zit dan weer een houder voor een verkorte paal.
Dit allemaal om ervoor te zorgen dat je niet precies zo'n paal in het midden van het podium hebt.

Frank

----------

